# Seabreacher



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2017)

This is crazy but I want one!
These Insane Jet Ski-Submarine Hybrids Are Basically Underwater Fighter Jets


----------



## J Riff (Oct 2, 2017)

Must-have. Sea you later, surface-dwellers.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 2, 2017)

Pity about the price tag. Way out of my reach


----------



## J Riff (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, but if you could swipe one - well they would never find me in the vastness of the seven seas. )


----------

